# Characterzuweisung



## AC_Mcleod (29. August 2008)

bitte folgen Char meinem Account hier wieder zuweisen

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775

Nach Blasc2 sollte er dem Account zugewiesen sein. Keine Ahnung warum das nicht klappt.. vielleicht kann ein betreuer manuell Hand anlegen und eine Referenz zwischen den Char und meinem Account wieder herstellen.

Danke
Maci


----------



## AC_Mcleod (30. August 2008)

oje..  ist das ein Problem? Dachte sowas geht rucki zucki...

insert into wow.acc_char_ref(acc_id, char_id) values (253650,3198775);




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist das hier das Supportforum?


----------



## AC_Mcleod (1. September 2008)

ich möchte das bitte immer noch.

Danke!


----------



## cyberchriss (1. September 2008)

Ich warte auch schon seit Wochen auf die Korrekturen an meinen Accountdaten.
Die vor 2 Wochen verschickte Mail an den Support ist bis heute unbeantwortet.
Finde ich sehr schade, dass es nichtmal für Premium-Kunden Support gibt. Werde mir sicherlich überlegen, ob ich das Abo weiter verlängere.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (2. September 2008)

Ja, für ein "Supportforum" gibt es hier erstaunlich wenig Feedback von den "Verantwortlichen"..   Sind hier alle Urlaub oder ist das der normalzustand?

Neuer Tag, neues Glück..   bitte den Char zu meinem MyBuffed Account hängen..   

Danke!


----------



## Ocian (2. September 2008)

@AC_Mcleod: durch ein zur Zeit auftretendes Problem an der Datenbank kann es etwas dauern. Das Problem sollte, so hoffe ich, jedoch bald behoben sein.

@cyberchriss: Bitte sende deine Mail erneut an Zam, denn es kann sein, dass diese im Verlauf der GC untergegangen ist.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (2. September 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> @AC_Mcleod: durch ein zur Zeit auftretendes Problem an der Datenbank kann es etwas dauern. Das Problem sollte, so hoffe ich, jedoch bald behoben sein.



Danke das es registriert wurde.


----------



## cyberchriss (2. September 2008)

@ocean
Werd ich machen - hoffe nur, dass sie diesmal nicht untergeht.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (3. September 2008)

*nicht vergessen bump*

müssen übrigens interessante Datenbank Probleme sein, die zwar ein Abrufen der Daten ermöglicht, aber es verweigert eine Zuordnung zwischen Account und Char herzustellen..  aber den Leuten kann man ja alles erzählen.. die haben eh alle nur Plan :>


----------



## Ocian (3. September 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> müssen übrigens interessante Datenbank Probleme sein



Es sind keine Datenbankprobleme mit der zuordnung, es wurde nur abgeschaltet um das andere Problem zu lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal große dinge, sry aber kleinere dinge müssen da auch mal kurzzeitig warten dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (3. September 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es sind keine Datenbankprobleme mit der zuordnung, es wurde nur abgeschaltet um das andere Problem zu lösen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kurzzeitig trifft es nicht ganz. Mein Char Sabimba ist mittlerweile auf lvl 69. Das habe ich nicht kurzzeitig geschafft. Sabimba und 5 weitere Chars sind aber immer noch nicht meinem Profil zugewiesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann wird im Forum von nem Mitarbeiter von buffed geschrieben, dass ich die Chars + Servernamen mitteilen soll. Hab ich dann direkt gemacht aber es hat sich bis heute nichts dran geändert


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

HSV-Lady84 schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig trifft es nicht ganz. Mein Char Sabimba ist mittlerweile auf lvl 69. Das habe ich nicht kurzzeitig geschafft. Sabimba und 5 weitere Chars sind aber immer noch nicht meinem Profil zugewiesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wem hast du denn geschrieben und wohin? Es ist leider so, das wir sehr viele Anfragen/Mails/PNs pro Tag bekommen und dabei individuelle Anfragen leider auch mal untergehen. 
Schreibe die Angaben bitte nochmal in diesen Thread.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (4. September 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Erstmal große dinge, sry aber kleinere dinge müssen da auch mal kurzzeitig warten dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..  so gebt ihr aber euren Kunden das Gefühl nichts wert zu sein..  

Ich habe eine Idee: 
Anstatt hier lange zu erklären das keine Zeit ist..   einfach zu Zuordnung machen und hier ein Zeitsparendes "Done" posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberchriss (4. September 2008)

HSV-Lady84 schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig trifft es nicht ganz. Mein Char Sabimba ist mittlerweile auf lvl 69. Das habe ich nicht kurzzeitig geschafft. Sabimba und 5 weitere Chars sind aber immer noch nicht meinem Profil zugewiesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachdem auf meine PM vor 2 Tagen immer noch keine Reaktion erfolgt ist, poste ichs hier nochmal rein:

Mein buffed-Profilname: Cyberchriss
nicht zugeordnete Chars: Moldovan (Sen'Jin), Zapodini (Sen'Jin)
zu löschende Chars: Moldovan (Das Konsortium), Zapodini (Das Konsortium)

Ohne Eure Datenbankstruktur zu kennen - ist es nicht nur ein simpler "Insert" pro Char im User-Datensatz, der am Ende eines jeden manuellen Charuploads ausgeführt werden muß? Vielleicht würde ein wenig mehr Informationspolitik hier gut tun!


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wem hast du denn geschrieben und wohin? Es ist leider so, das wir sehr viele Anfragen/Mails/PNs pro Tag bekommen und dabei individuelle Anfragen leider auch mal untergehen.
> Schreibe die Angaben bitte nochmal in diesen Thread.




Hallöle

Also nach Angaben von "Ocian" sollte ich meine Angaben in diesem Thread http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56440 schreiben, was ich ja auch gemacht habe...

Naja, ich versuch es dann hier einfach noch einmal:

1. Sabimba
2. Sixtina
3. Razijel
4. Anjuscha 
5. Vraktul

Alle Chars sind auf dem Server "Lordaeron"

Wäre echt klasse, wenn die Chars nun endlich zugeordnet werden.

Kleiner Tipp noch: Wenn ihr nicht genug Zeit habt um sämtliche Anfragen etc zu bearbeiten und dadurch auch einiges verloren geht, auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gibt es genug Leute, die auf Arbeit warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße.
HSV-Lady


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (6. September 2008)

tja und schon kommt wieder kein Antwort mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (7. September 2008)

*mit den Fingern auf der Tischplatte trippel*

glaubt nur nicht das der Thread verschwinden wird!


----------



## Arthur202 (7. September 2008)

HSV-Lady84 schrieb:


> tja und schon kommt wieder kein Antwort mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...so kennt man dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier gleich nochn link http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56440


CHAR: ARTHUR-------SERVER: DESTROMATH-------------MUSS DEM BUFFED ACC: nokia123--------- zugeordnet  werden

hatte auch schon viele pn´s geschrieben an verschiedene moderatoren

THX


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (8. September 2008)

He Arthur wie meinste das denn??? So kennt man mich ??? mhhhh


----------



## Ocian (8. September 2008)

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber alles ist weitergeleitet. Damit ich selbst die Übersicht nicht verliere mache ich hier zu mit dem Hinweis, dass hier ja das gleiche Thema vorhanden ist.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56440

Damit mal alles gebündelt ist und ich um etwas zu überprüfen und nochmal nachzuschauen nicht zwischen 2 Beiträgen hin und her wechseln muss und dabei eventuell noch etwas übersehe. Kurz nochmal, euer Anliegen ist weitergeleitet nun heißt es warten und aus Übersichtlichkeitsgründen geht es hier weiter: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56440


----------

